# FreeBSD scheduler



## Bsd8 (Jul 9, 2011)

What scheduling algorithm FreeBSD 8 uses?
Where can I find information about this?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 9, 2011)

sched_ule(4) is default now
Previously FreeBSD used sched_4bsd(4)


----------

